# SS 21.03.20 - Prokofiev #2



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Sergei Prokofiev (1891 - 1953)*

Symphony No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40

1. Allegro ben articolato
2. Theme and Variations

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

I've only heard this Symphony a couple times and I remember not being overly fond of it. I know Prokofiev himself didn't care for the work and had intended to rework it but died before he was able too. Either way I will be giving it another listen this weekend with fresh ears.

I'll be going with:

View attachment 66628


Neeme Jarvi/Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thanks for selecting this - it's one of my favourite works by Prokofiev.


----------



## Jeff W

realdealblues said:


> I've only heard this Symphony a couple times and I remember not being overly fond of it. I know Prokofiev himself didn't care for the work and had intended to rework it but died before he was able too. Either way I will be giving it another listen this weekend with fresh ears.


You sound like me. I've been giving Prokofiev a second chance lately so I'll be listening to Dmitrij Kitajenko leading the Gürzenich-Orchester Köln.


----------



## D Smith

Thanks! One of my favorite composers this week. I'll be listening to Marin Alsop conduct the Sao Paulo Symphony.


----------



## ptr

Skittish National Orchestra u Neeme Järvi (Chandos)

/ptr


----------



## Balthazar

I'll be listening to Valery Gergiev lead the London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Polyphemus

Balthazar said:


> I'll be listening to Valery Gergiev lead the London Symphony Orchestra.


Best get a move on Sir Simon is on the way according to latest news.


----------



## Kivimees

ptr said:


> Skittish National Orchestra u Neeme Järvi (Chandos)
> 
> /ptr


Likewise for me.


----------



## Mahlerian

I'll be listening to Leinsdorf's hard-driven version (with uncomfortably hard-driven mastering) with the Boston Symphony.


----------



## Haydn man

Balthazar said:


> I'll be listening to Valery Gergiev lead the London Symphony Orchestra.


Yes, I will go with this version also


----------



## Cosmos

As per usual w/ Prokofiev's symphonies, I've got Ozawa:


----------



## GreenMamba

Rdio doesn't have much of a selection. I was tempted by Anton Nanut as an homage to my early budget CD buying days, but instead am going with *Walter Weller* and the *London Philharmonic*.


----------



## csacks

Prokofiev has been a nice discovery to me. Besides Peter and the Wolf, I had chance to listen only to his violin concerti, not easy pieces at all. On the other hand, his piano concerts are closer to my taste, after Marta Argerich´s interpretation of the 3rd one.
For this week end, and thanks to Spotify, I will listen to Walter Weller conducting both London Symphony and Philharmonic
Orchestra.


----------



## maestro267

Probably my 2nd favourite Prokofiev symphony, after No. 4. Will be listening to Walter Weller conducting the London Philharmonic Orchestra. (The Complete Symphonies are split between the Philharmonic and Symphony Orchestras. He only conducts one of the orchestras in the Second.)


----------



## Triplets

I hve a recording by Rostropovich and the National Symphony. I listened to it a few months ago. I really don't like this piece, although I do listen to a lot of Prokofiev


----------



## Triplets

maestro267 said:


> Probably my 2nd favourite Prokofiev symphony, after No. 4. Will be listening to Walter Weller conducting the London Philharmonic Orchestra. (The Complete Symphonies are split between the Philharmonic and Symphony Orchestras. He only conducts one of the orchestras in the Second.)


Gee, it would have been fun to have heard him conduct both Orchestras simultaneously


----------



## Vaneyes

*Prokofiev*: Symphony 2 "Iron and Steel" (1924), w. Moscow RSO/Rozhdestvensky (rec.1965). It wasn't well received in its 1925 Paris premiere, conducted by Koussevitzky. I'm not wild about it either, though in its defense, Rozhdestvensky makes a good case for it.:tiphat:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Im26Kje2XWY#t=47


----------



## brotagonist

Balthazar said:


> I'll be listening to Valery Gergiev lead the London Symphony Orchestra.


My CD is Polyansky/Russian State SO, so I'll try something different, namely the one above:

Gergiev/LSO


----------



## nightscape

realdealblues said:


> I'll be going with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neeme Jarvi/Scottish National Orchestra


Same here for me.


----------



## techniquest

So to promote variety, I shall enjoy listening to these two recordings:


----------



## aajj

I listened to the one in my collection: Gergiev / LSO. I've also heard Jarvi & the Scottish National Orchestra on youtube and they bring more clarity to the proceedings. 

I listen to this symphony once in a while when I am in the mood for a good old fashioned freak-out, particularly that first movement. I think of it as a "kitchen sink" symphony because Mr. P tosses everything into the mix. Fortunately, it includes bits of his characteristic witticism and sarcasm. Prokofiev took pity on the listeners by not going beyond two movements.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

nightscape said:


> Same here for me.


Ditto for me too


----------



## techniquest

Having listened to the two recordings I mention above; and having heard a host of Prokofiev 2 recordings over the years, it is my firm opinion that the Kuchar / NSO of Ukraine release on Naxos is the best of the bunch. Yes, better than the Kitajenko (who tries too hard to be heavy and over-accentuates the really difficult bits), certainly better than Gergiev / LSO, better than Weller from the Brilliant Classics complete symphonies set, and even better than Jarvi on Chandos.
The Kuchar recording has just the right pacing, the stereo sound is wide and clear, the orchestra sounds heavy without being ponderous as well as beautifully delicate in the quieter sections, while the parts with thick orchestration succeed without getting muddy.


----------



## Mika

Did Gergiev & LSO. Almost forgot to post


----------



## Autocrat

USSR RTV Large Symphony Orchestra/ Rozhdestvensky via Spotify. 

Recording is pretty violent.


----------



## Autocrat

USSR RTV Large Symphony Orchestra/ Rozhdestvensky via Spotify. 

Recording is pretty violent.


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> I'll be listening to Leinsdorf's hard-driven version (with uncomfortably hard-driven mastering) with the Boston Symphony.


Just listened to four first movements in a row. The Leinsdorf was quite distinctive, sounding more brutal. The Jarvi in my collection, chaotic (deliberately so, I believe). Ozawa somehow made the atonal, tonal - 'nice'. The Gergiev (LSO) unmemorable.

It's quite an assault at 6 in the morning.


----------



## realdealblues

Several years ago I found this Symphony unlistenable. The last time I heard it was probably 6-8 months ago and I am pretty sure I was just using it as background music while at work. So this weekend I listened closely with fresh ears and honestly I kind of like the loud, brash first movement. I was less impressed with the 2nd movement variations. Overall, it's not something I will listen to very often, but every now and then it's a nice change. I might give it another go later this week.


----------



## Rhombic

What does the 20 in 21.3.20 stand for in the title?


----------



## realdealblues

Rhombic said:


> What does the 20 in 21.3.20 stand for in the title?


That was a typo, it should have been the date 21.3.15. I had no way to go back and edit it.


----------



## Xaltotun

I'm not much of a Prokofiev fan but I'm fascinated about the 2nd symphony! I sometimes listen to a Polyansky recording in Spotify. It gives me an idea about a strange state of mind that not many other pieces of music do.


----------



## superhorn

I first got to know this weird but fascinating work back overwell over 40 years ! ago through a grotty old Meloduya LP with Rozhdestvensky and the Moscow RSO . I'm not sure this is the same recording 
issued in the west and which used to be on EMI . This was in my local library on Long Island .
The Moscow orchestra's playing is very rough and raucous, but this is perfect for the music , and
more polished virtuoso orchestras of London, Berlin and elsewhere can be almost too smooth and polished for the good of the music . The sheer slashing force of the performance is something !
The Prokofiev 2 will probably never achieve the popularity of thefamiliar classical and fifth , but it's a genuine masterpiece . I remember a review of one of its rare live performances some years ago , by the New York Philharmonic under Gergiev . The New York Times critic who reviewed the concert stated the the audience seemed to be "flummoxed " by the work ! Not surprising !


----------



## Zarathustra

techniquest said:


> Having listened to the two recordings I mention above; and having heard a host of Prokofiev 2 recordings over the years, it is my firm opinion that the Kuchar / NSO of Ukraine release on Naxos is the best of the bunch. Yes, better than the Kitajenko (who tries too hard to be heavy and over-accentuates the really difficult bits), certainly better than Gergiev / LSO, better than Weller from the Brilliant Classics complete symphonies set, and even better than Jarvi on Chandos.
> The Kuchar recording has just the right pacing, the stereo sound is wide and clear, the orchestra sounds heavy without being ponderous as well as beautifully delicate in the quieter sections, while the parts with thick orchestration succeed without getting muddy.


Today I listened to Kuchar following your recommendation. I always love to hear your thoughts and comparisons on this series so thank you.


----------

